# How To Shoot Any Slingshot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*http://youtu.be/jSlnVsozoo0*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Works for me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Works for me.


*I am a coin in the mud.*
I like that and how did it get there?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Words of slingshot wisdom


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> Works for me.


*I am a coin in the mud.*
I like that and how did it get there?
[/quote]I do too. It's from one of my favorite bands, The Gourds. It's how I feel a good deal of the time. 
I think it's my sponsorship that allows / entitles me to put up my random nonsense.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> I think it's my sponsorship that allows / entitles me to put up my random nonsense.


Anybody can edit there own signature and have pretty much anything they want provided they adhere to the site rules.

As for your random nonsense, well, this forum could do with a few more people with a sense of humor.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

But it's pretty much impossible to beat my sig.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My signature has a redhead. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like my signature, nobody can copy it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, Hrawk. I appreciate that. And your redhead is otherworldly...

Buns, next time I say let's go someplace like Bolivia, let's go someplace like Bolivia!

MJ, when I get good enough, I hope to come play with you guys. Wifey's family is in Indy and we always take the TRAILER!! Yee haw.
She would be happy to get rid of me and I've got a cousin who said he's been practicing, so who knows? Mebbe down the road a piece...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> My signature has a redhead. Your argument is invalid.


/b much?


----------



## bobospizza (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks mate, very helpful.


----------

